# Festplatte hat nur noch 0 Bytes frei



## Jared566 (19. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe grade meinen Server aufgesetzt und jetzt habe ich folgendes kurioses Problem: Meine Systemplatte soll angeblich voll sein. Das kann aber absolut nicht sein. Es ist eine 40GB Platte und dort liegt nur das System. Das System startet ganz normal nur ist an Updats oder neue Programme installieren nicht zu denken. Es läuft nur samba und ein SSH Server darauf. 

df sagt folgendes:

```
root@fileserver:~# df
Dateisystem          1KâBlÃ¶cke   Benutzt VerfÃ¼gbar Ben% EingehÃ¤ngt auf
/dev/sdd1             36896336  36896336         0 100% /
tmpfs                  2013080         0   2013080   0% /lib/init/rw
udev                   2008156       180   2007976   1% /dev
tmpfs                  2013080         0   2013080   0% /dev/shm
overflow                  1024         0      1024   0% /tmp
```
df -h:

```
root@fileserver:~# df -h
Dateisystem           Size  Used Avail Use% EingehÃ¤ngt auf
/dev/sdd1              36G   36G     0 100% /
tmpfs                 2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /lib/init/rw
udev                  2,0G  180K  2,0G   1% /dev
tmpfs                 2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /dev/shm
overflow              1,0M     0  1,0M   0% /tmp
```
df -i:

```
root@fileserver:~# df -i
Dateisystem           Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% EingehÃ¤ngt auf
/dev/sdd1            2342912   28032 2314880    2% /
tmpfs                 503270       7  503263    1% /lib/init/rw
udev                  502039     687  501352    1% /dev
tmpfs                 503270       1  503269    1% /dev/shm
overflow              503270       3  503267    1% /tmp
```
Ich hoffe ihr wisst etwas dazu ..

Läuft auch im Linux-Forum


----------



## Jimini (19. März 2011)

Was sagt denn ein _du -sh /*_?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jared566 (21. März 2011)

Hey,

Das Problem hat sich geklärt .. Mein /mnt war mit einer 35GB Datei belegt  hab sie gelöscht und schon läuft wieder alles 

Danke für die Hilfe 


Mfg Jared


----------

